# Cost of surgery



## SuzieSocialWorker (Jul 9, 2013)

I've been searching the boards but can't find a lot of info, maybe someone can chime in...

How much does a typical TT cost? Anyone have an idea? My insurance company couldn't guess and said don't bother asking the hospital, as there are many variables. She guessed $25K and my heart dropped. I have a $1000 deductible then a 80/20 with a $4000 annual maximum. Should I plan on paying $4k?

I wasn't nervous to have surgery but now I'm freaking out about the cost. I'm still paying on the dang ultrasound and hate the idea of having this hanging over my head. As a social worker, I make peanuts and I don't think the hospital accepts those. :anim_03:


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

I know my itemized bill from the hospital, without the surgeon's and anesthesiologist costs, was right in the ballpark of $25k. I have no idea what the surgeon and other doctor paid.

I have a $2,500 deductible and was billed exactly $250...so I have NO idea how it all works out.


----------



## SuzieSocialWorker (Jul 9, 2013)

Holy Moly that is some good luck you had!

I actually found a price list for my hospital gasped out loud: http://www.thechristhospital.com/up...tch price disclosure for intranet050113OP.pdf

The OR costs alone jack up the price. $100 per MINUTE? I don't even know what to say, except to ask if they're hiring...


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

If I had a $4000 deductible and was planning to have surgery, I'd give serious thought to having that surgery in January.

I don't know an exact number, but I'm 99% sure my surgeries were $20,000 to $25,000 each.


----------



## jackpot13 (Jul 10, 2011)

I am still making payments from all the labs, tests and ER visits I have had in the past 9 months from this stupid thyroid. I have an appointment with a surgeon in 2 weeks to talk about a TT. I don't care how much it costs or how much I have to pay. I will make monthly payments for as long as I need to. When all is said and done getting my life back is more important. I hate the thought of owing more money but what are we to do. It's always something! I think I hate my thyroid!! lol


----------



## Kenwood (Aug 18, 2013)

I had my TT surgery on September 6th with a 3 day hospital stay, so the medical bills are still coming in...but so far they are over $53,000 and I have yet to see my surgeon's and anesthesiologist bills for my 6 hour surgery. That's NOT my costs, but I'm on the line for 20%


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

I did all of my pre-op work today and got approval from my insurance company for my surgery next week. I've met my deductible for the year and am $47 away from meeting my out of pocket limit for the year and once I've met that, insurance pays 100% of my surgery. I'm scrambling to make some kind of a doctor's appointment before next week so I can meet that $47 shortfall!


----------



## melissafitz (May 5, 2013)

Hi, I had my TT about a month ago. Going through my EOBs, it looks like the provider charges (hospital, pathology, anesthesioloy, surgeon) add up to a total of around $29,600. The allowable rates under my insurance are quite a bit lower, though. So, for example, the hospital charges are close to $21,000, but around $14,000 of that is "non-billable to member." So the 20% of the charges that I am on the hook for are actually quite a bit lower than 20% of the total provider charges. Hope that makes sense!


----------



## HotGrandma (Sep 21, 2012)

I was quoted $40,000 to $47,000 and since the surgery isn't considered life threatening they wanted the funds up front no payments. However, I was quoted $10,000 for my eye muscle surgery then based on cash pay no insurance I had to pay just under $4,000. Again since it wasn't considered a life threatening emergency payment was required before services were rendered.


----------



## SuzieSocialWorker (Jul 9, 2013)

Geez thanks for all the info! The allowable amount makes sense, I hope that's the case for mine. My surgeon and hospital are in network and have two stars next to them so hope that's good. I'm going for it and accepting the possible debt, it'll hopefully be worth it.


----------

